# Where do VRE Fredericksburg line trains layover?



## MattW (Aug 12, 2010)

For whatever reason today, I decided to look at suburban layover areas of various commuter rail services with Google Maps. But I can't seem to figure out where VRE stashes their Fredericksburg line trains. I know the Manassas line has a nice facility at the airport/airport station, but what about the Fredericksburg line?

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Aug 13, 2010)

MattW said:


> For whatever reason today, I decided to look at suburban layover areas of various commuter rail services with Google Maps. But I can't seem to figure out where VRE stashes their Fredericksburg line trains. I know the Manassas line has a nice facility at the airport/airport station, but what about the Fredericksburg line?
> 
> Thanks for any info!


I think near the Union Station. I saw a lot of VRE trains along there.


----------



## jis (Aug 13, 2010)

MattW said:


> For whatever reason today, I decided to look at suburban layover areas of various commuter rail services with Google Maps. But I can't seem to figure out where VRE stashes their Fredericksburg line trains. I know the Manassas line has a nice facility at the airport/airport station, but what about the Fredericksburg line?
> 
> Thanks for any info!


They are stored at the VRE Crossroads Yard a little ways past the Fredericksburg station. The address of the yard is 9400 Crossroads Parkway, Fredericksburg. See this google map. The "A" marker on the map identifies Crossroads Parkway. The yard is at the bottom end of that road.

You can see directions to it here.


----------



## MattW (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info. That's quite a ways past the Fredericksburg station!


----------



## jis (Aug 13, 2010)

MattW said:


> Thanks for the info. That's quite a ways past the Fredericksburg station!


There is a proposal to build another Park and Ride station in the vicinity of the yard. That would be very appropriate given that I95 is close by. That would become the last station for VRE when it is built.


----------

